# '86 D21 4x4 Z24I ignition coil issues



## frank_cox (May 9, 2015)

Hello everybody! So I'm having the dreaded surging issues. So to get you all caught up, 

*here's what all I have replaced.....*
distributor cap
rotor
intake side coil
exhaust side coil
intake side ignition module
exhaust side ignition module
plugs
plug wires
fuel filter
throttle position sensor

*here's other things I have done....*
cut the exhaust pipe loose before the CAT to prove proper flow
pulled the gas tank down and verified fuel pump was installed properly & works

so I have figured out from some troubleshooting that the ignition coil on the intake side is not sparking for some reason. I have been using the Chiltons manual and it gives me a schematic that has different wire colors than actually used in the truck so that is making troubleshooting difficult. so on the harness side of the module (or what others have called the transistor) I have the following colors: blk/wht, blue, white (shielded), and a blk/pnk.
the blk/wht has 12vdc present when the ignition is in the run position. no other wires have voltage in this position. the blk/pnk shows 0.2 OHMS to ground so I assume it is the ground wire. the white is evidently the tac wire. the blue I would then assume comes from the terminal 5 on the ECCS (which I still don't know what it looks like or where it is located. 

Here's how I verify I am not getting spark from the intake side coil... I have tested using a spark tester but I also removed the exhaust side coil wire fom the cap and then grounded it out and tried to start the motor but it would not start. then I moved the intake coil wire to the exhaust connection on the cap and it still would not start. put everything back the way it was intended and it starts.

on the schematic it shows a brown wire (which I think is the blk/wht in my case) that comes from the ignition switch and feeds several other things including something called a "condenser". I can not identify it and I also can not find a picture of it.... anyway I noticed it has a blk wire going from it to the distributor and 2 open sets of contacts between it and the 2 transistors? could this be part of my problem?
could this condenser be faulty? 
like I said, the module is getting 12vdc from the ignition switch and we are grounded on the blk/pnk wire and I just replaced all these components from the plugs to the transistors.
Thanks in advance for your help!!!!!
:givebeer:


----------



## frank_cox (May 9, 2015)

nothin? I was hoping for some help....


----------



## Skittskatt21 (7 mo ago)

frank_cox said:


> nothin? I was hoping for some help....


Did u ever figure out the problem cause I’m having the same problem one coil isn’t sparking I get power to the plug put a new on an still nothing it’ll run but will not got pass 2500 rpm


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

My truck is the newer 94 model, so I don't have the same components. But, this link might help:









86.5 Z24i Engine cutout SOLVED!!


Some of you may have been following the saga in another thread. Recapping, my Z24i has been cutting out around 2500 rpms. It ran fine up to that rpm "limit". I'll spare you the parts I've replaced, time and money I've spent. Turns out the issue was with a buried splice connector in the main...




www.nissanforums.com





Also, the Haynes manual is helpful, but the Nissan Service Manual is superior. You can sometimes find them on Amazon or eBay. There is a PDF version for the 1989 Nissan Truck, which is almost identical to the Midyear 1986 except for the troubleshooting codes. If you would like a copy of the 1989 Nissan Truck manual, I have it here in my Drop Box:









d21_truck_1989.pdf | Powered by Box







app.box.com





Just save a copy to your device so that Drop Box doesn't lock my account for too much bandwidth.


----------

